# Help, left a chosera 3000 in water overnight



## gic (Apr 15, 2015)

I left my chosera 3000 in water overnight by mistake, what's the best way to treat it so it doesn't fall apart as I am told they often do after too long a soak...

thanks!


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2015)

pat it dry with paper towels, then wrap with a rag, put in shoe box. play tupac - hailmary really loudly 5x.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 16, 2015)

panda said:


> pat it dry with paper towels, then wrap with a rag, put in shoe box. play tupac - hailmary really loudly 5x.



:rofl2:


----------



## labor of love (Apr 16, 2015)

Just dry it out carefully in a well ventilated area. Soaking it isnt even necessary, the chosera doesnt even release bubbles when submerged in water from my experience.


----------



## gic (Apr 16, 2015)

I usually put it in water for a few minutes before I sharpen with it, but I got distracted and left it in overnight


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Just leave it out to dry. A 24 hour soak once shouldn't be that harmful


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 16, 2015)

The tupac is absolutely necessary. Seriously. Ask me how I know.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 16, 2015)

How do you know?


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 16, 2015)

Experience is a hard mistress


----------



## daveb (Apr 16, 2015)

gic said:


> I usually put it in water for a few minutes before I sharpen with it, but I got distracted and left it in overnight



You wanna sharpen knives or you wanna surf Amazon? :groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2015)

The 3k isn't one of the Choseras that is prone to break or crumble from soaking. I'm not saying it's Ok to soak it but that I doubt this one incident will have a negative effect on your stone.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> The 3k isn't one of the Choseras that is prone to break or crumble from soaking. I'm not saying it's Ok to soak it but that I doubt this one incident will have a negative effect on your stone.



They all are... About the same amount... It's a function of the binding agent. That being said, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 16, 2015)

:bigeek:


----------



## gic (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh tiger please tell me it isn't true...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 16, 2015)

gic said:


> Oh tiger please tell me it isn't true...



As Jon said, it will take more than one soak to produce that result. That poor 10k was soaked and dried repeatedly. (No, it's not my stone.)


----------



## gic (Apr 16, 2015)

happy camper he says


----------



## Benuser (Apr 16, 2015)

I believe the cracking is due to fast drying of the utter layers while the inner part is still wet. I would wrap it into towels to slow down the drying. It will and should take a few days.
There's no need for soaking the entire stone. Wet the upper side, wait a few minutes, wet it again and start.


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2015)

amazon is even more distracting now that they released prime radio!!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2015)

Benuser said:


> I believe the cracking is due to fast drying of the utter layers while the inner part is still wet. I would wrap it into towels to slow down the drying. It will and should take a few days.
> There's no need for soaking the entire stone. Wet the upper side, wait a few minutes, wet it again and start.



You would be correct for resinod stones but not magnesia stones... They are a function of the binder breaking down and leaching out


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 16, 2015)

I perma-soaked 5 different grit level Choseras for quite some time and had various results. The 10k, 5k, 3k, 1k, & 400x were the ones I dropped in the bucket. The 10k got soft but stayed together ( I actually love the feel of it when soft like this), the 5k broke in half across the middle when it was about 1/2 worn down (I glued the pieces to a wood base and it lives on), the 3k showed no signs of anything at all happening to it, the 1k constantly developed a rough surface (I assume from bits flaking away), and the 400x (actually 3 - 400x stones in total) literally disintegrated away even though they were still usable for rough work.


----------



## gic (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Dave that's a relief


----------



## Benuser (Apr 17, 2015)

JBroida said:


> You would be correct for resinod stones but not magnesia stones... They are a function of the binder breaking down and leaching out


Thanks, Jon!


----------

